

Ask HN: Review my startup (tool for social network power users) - bozho

Hi,<p>A couple of months ago I launched a "field trial" of my startup (http://welshare.com). It's a project I'm doing on the side (I'm working as a full-time Java developer) and it's a tool for social network power users (like me).<p>Since then I've been using it extensively, fixing some issues and adding some features. But that's about it - I don't have more than 10 users using the service. So I might say I've just launched it.<p>I've shared the technical details in my blog: http://techblog.bozho.net/?p=346<p>I created it because I was trying to find a tool that does all I want, and couldn't find any. There are many tools out there - tweetdeck, hootsuite, seesmic, etc., but they either have a different focus (business users) or they lack features other than the basic ones.<p>What I need to do now is obtain validation. Whether the thing would really be useful to more people than just me, and whether it is a good product in its current form.<p>I would also like to get your feedback on how to improve it. Thanks in advance.
======
rgbrgb
Clickable: <http://welshare.com>

